# Where did people go?



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2009)

Just curious where everybody went.

Unversity of Buffalo -Undergrad
Clarkson University - Grad School


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 9, 2009)

St.Mike's - Undergrad

BU - Grad School


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ithaca College


----------



## andyzee (Nov 9, 2009)

skol of hard knox


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2009)

andyzee said:


> skol of hard knox



Re-enroll. Your spelling sucks.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 9, 2009)

Undergrad (Round 1): UNC-Wilmington
Undergrad (Round 2): Northeastern
Grad: Northeastern


----------



## andyzee (Nov 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Re-enroll. Your spelling sucks.


dokie oki :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Undergrad (Round 1): UNC-Wilmington
> Undergrad (Round 2): Northeastern
> Grad: Northeastern


 
Freshman year for me was at Clarkson then UB


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 9, 2009)

King's College - Undergrad 
St Lawrence U   and UB  for advanced degrees


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2009)

Colby


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2009)

UG Round 1 - William Paterson Univ.
UG Round 2 - Kean University


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Colby



Also Colby.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2009)

UG round 1: Skidmore
UG round 2: University of Vermont


----------



## Geoff (Nov 9, 2009)

What's UB?   University of Beer?

My 4 year prepaid cover charge was at Camp Catamount


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 9, 2009)

Framingham State College


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Ithaca College



I like the cut of your jib.

Ithaca College (2003)
Rutgers (2012, I hope)


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 9, 2009)

temple u
was back there today with my daughter after 20+ years
some things changed a bit, some things quite the same...


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2009)

A.S. - Northwestern CT Community College (1999)
B.A. - UCONN (graduating May 2011)
M.A. - to be determined in the next year


----------



## Terry (Nov 10, 2009)

School of hard knocks.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 10, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> I like the cut of your jib.
> 
> Ithaca College (2003)
> Rutgers (2012, I hope)



Nice.  I was recruited for lax at Rutgers.  The town of Ithaca suited me so much better than NJ could have.


----------



## Marc (Nov 10, 2009)

Worcester Polytech, B.S. '04, M.S. '05

Thinking of returning for either M.S. in ME or M.B.A.  Oddly enough, WPI's part time MBA program was rated #1 in the country by Business Week.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 10, 2009)

Undergrad: Quinnipiac College
MBA: Quinnipiac University

I was the last undergrad class to graduate as "college" in 1999. My wife graduated in 2000 and they name was then "university".


----------



## mondeo (Nov 10, 2009)

Clarkson '06, undergrad
U. Hartford, TBD, M.Eng.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 10, 2009)

Dartmouth undergrad
Georgetown grad


----------



## JimG. (Nov 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> What's UB?   University of Beer?



Not to be confused with the University of Bong.


----------



## Shock (Nov 10, 2009)

currently undergrad at RIC


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 10, 2009)

Drafting Certificate - SMVTI - 1989 (was Southern Maine Vocational Technical Institute then, is now SMTC Southern Maine Technical College)
BA in Industrial Technology - USM(University of Southern Maine) - 1999


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 10, 2009)

University of Connecticut


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lyndon State


----------



## Puck it (Nov 10, 2009)

WWF-VT said:


> University of Connecticut


 
My son goes to UCONN.  Where are you in MA?


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 11, 2009)

Clarkson University


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 11, 2009)

Villanova


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 11, 2009)

<----college drop out


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> <----college drop out



You seem to be doing quite well despite it!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 11, 2009)

severine said:


> You seem to be doing quite well despite it!



Got very lucky


----------



## andyzee (Nov 11, 2009)

What is this collage you all speak of?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 11, 2009)

U Maine Farmington -  BA and ski industries program
University of Southern Maine - MBA


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 18, 2009)

University of New Hampshire           BA (Communication)
University of New Hampshire           MBA


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice.  I was recruited for lax at Rutgers.  The town of Ithaca suited me so much better than NJ could have.



I will stick up for NJ to the death, but Ithaca is so much > New Brunswick its not even close. Good choice! I still love me some Ithaca.

B.A. - Cornell Univ. '02
J.D. - Ohio State Univ. '05
LL.M. - New York Law School, graduating May 2010


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 18, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> I will stick up for NJ to the death, but Ithaca is so much > New Brunswick its not even close. Good choice! I still love me some Ithaca.
> 
> B.A. - Cornell Univ. '02
> J.D. - Ohio State Univ. '05
> LL.M. - New York Law School, graduating May 2010



Go Big Red!  I'd like my kid to go to school in Ithaca, just on your hill.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 18, 2009)

BA- Gettysburg College '83
JD- Widener '92


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2009)

Undergrad - Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute '93 (B.S. Biology)
Grad - University of Connecticut School of Dental Medicine '97 (D.M.D.)


----------



## Ski Diva (Nov 19, 2009)

2 years Ithaca College, then transferred to Syracuse University's SI Newhouse School of Public Communications. Graduated in '76 (yeah, I'm old) with a BS in Advertising. (I know I'm setting myself up with that one!)


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2009)

Ski Diva said:


> 2 years Ithaca College, then transferred to Syracuse University's SI Newhouse School of Public Communications. Graduated in '76 (yeah, I'm old) with a BS in Advertising. (I know I'm setting myself up with that one!)



You are NOT old. You are _wise_. 

I think a lot of Bachelor degrees are BS.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2009)

severine said:


> You are NOT old. You are _wise_.
> 
> I think a lot of Bachelor degrees are BS.



The best way I've heard it described by one of my all time favorite high school teachers is as follows:

A B.S. = exactly that

A M.S. = more sh$t

and a Ph.D. = Piled Higher and Deeper!


----------



## Palmetto Native (Nov 19, 2009)

Couple years at Clemson...then ran out of money.

To lazy to go back now.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Go Big Red!  I'd like my kid to go to school in Ithaca, just on your hill.



Hey, I've met a lot of people from IC and almost to a person they seem like good eggs. IC is a great school in its own right, and is a key component to what makes Ithaca special. When I took the bar exam, I skipped taking the NY bar to save money, because I knew "I never want to work in the City!" What I didn't think about was that not taking the NY bar might some day prevent me from moving to Ithaca, which still remains one of my favorite places on earth.



Palmetto Native said:


> Couple years at Clemson...then ran out of money.
> 
> To lazy to go back now.



Never too late Palmetto! My aunt finished her undergraduate degree when she was 49 and my uncle finished his when he was 56! My aunt then went on and got an LCSW and MSW in Social Work, switching careers in the process, and she is much happier for it, now!

Also, I drank a bunch of Palmetto Brewing Company beer this spring, and it wasn't half bad! Welcome to AZ btw.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 19, 2009)

BS-West Virginia University '79
DVM-Louisiana State University '83


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2009)

Since some are adding degrees


Unversity of Buffalo -BS Physics, Minor in Math, Concentration in Geology '86

Clarkson University - MS Physics, Ph. D. Physics '89


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 19, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Hey, I've met a lot of people from IC and almost to a person they seem like good eggs. IC is a great school in its own right, and is a key component to what makes Ithaca special. When I took the bar exam, I skipped taking the NY bar to save money, because I knew "I never want to work in the City!" What I didn't think about was that not taking the NY bar might some day prevent me from moving to Ithaca, which still remains one of my favorite places on earth.



It's a great day to be a Bomber!


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Undergrad - Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute '93 (B.S. Biology)
> Grad - University of Connecticut School of Dental Medicine '97 (D.M.D.)


being "from away", the first time I heard the moniker 'UCONN' I thought it was a joke, as in a con-job...


----------

